# Having Children



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

I am being forced to have children even by my wife. Our relationship is unstable and we consistantly have fights over big and small things. We are not sexually active with each other maybe once on a blue moon. Also, we live with my parents as I cannot afford my own place. 

What advice would you give me? Give in to the pressure or work out our differences, get my own place be in 5 years from now. I prefer the latter. 

Thanks.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

I am not able to understand what you're saying or asking. No one can force you to have children. If you don't want children, then don't have sex. If you already don't have sex, then how is she forcing you to have children?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I don't understand either. How is she forcing you to have kids if she isn't having sex with you??


----------



## fairy godmother (Jun 10, 2010)

Braveheart-

If she's telling you 'have kids with me or else I'll leave you!' Let her do it! Apparently your relationship is unstable and you're not ready. You both want different things and having kids is a life altering decision. Good luck!


----------



## finallyseewhy (May 1, 2010)

No one can force you to have kids....plain and simple.


----------



## dsfg_lover_001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well if you don`t want to have children with you wife,should tell her the truth.If you think there is problem in your marriage,even having children wont help and bad for them.So i think you should figure out a way to solve the problems.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

fairy godmother said:


> Braveheart-
> 
> If she's telling you 'have kids with me or else I'll leave you!' Let her do it! Apparently your relationship is unstable and you're not ready. You both want different things and having kids is a life altering decision. Good luck!


I like this one! Spot on.


----------

